

Google Authenticator 2.0.1 fixes the bug of not displaying old accounts - mostafah
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/09/07/google-authenticator-returns-to-the-ios-app-store-restoring-accounts-the-previous-version-removed/

======
fordh
Yep, accounts are back for me. Glad I didn't actually need any of those other
accounts for the few days that I didn't have access...

